# 7th Heresy APC. Month Two, November 2016.



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Avanti!


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

going to attempt this month to paint a new company command squad with my kitbashed commander


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

I'm a month behind but i'm in this time around. Hopefully i'll get an ork dakkajet done this month, i've 6 on my workbench that need work.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

SdKfz 222 armoured car


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

A stripped Carab Culln, a poorly painted version is lurking somewhere on here, the plan is to do better this time!


----------



## Drohar (Jan 22, 2014)

C squad turn, also this will be the first out of three command squads to be finished:


Shit loads of arms to do....


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

well at least I finished these guys in time.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Bit late with the pictures... one of those months. Capable of going from sprue to basic Chimera chassis in ~20 mins now. Adding a Wyvern/Hydra to my forces.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

I actually finished this about two days after posting the "before" picture, but I needed the transfers to arrive and I was also away Fri-Sun........ :laugh:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

@Tawa, that could make a wonderful proxy for an I.G Tauros or with some imagination and platicard a Landspeeder storm!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Could do


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

And finally posting up, with mere days to complete, my 20 skeleton archers.








Sorry it took so long, I ordered them from ebay so they took ages to get here. Then I had to find some bits online to round the unit out to 20. Then make them and undercoat them etc. You know how it is.


----------



## DaisyDuke (Aug 18, 2011)

Here's my eBay restoration b4

Wasn't expecting much as even after stripping, it looked like it had been put together with an industrial glue gun and dunked in several layers of paint. But here it is ready to lay waste to the war machines of the corpse god.


I haven't touched the base yet, as I've got a shit load of blood letters and a kytan to still put together by December :shok:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I am waiting on a few bits to come in the post before I can do anything on my new Night Lords army. Fingers crossed. @Tawa, will there be a few days into next month before you close the thread?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Khorne's Fist said:


> I am waiting on a few bits to come in the post before I can do anything on my new Night Lords army. Fingers crossed. @Tawa, will there be a few days into next month before you close the thread?


Probably the 5th mate


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Afraid i'm going to have to hand my first real-life card in this month. Had two stressful shitty days and the rest of the month hasn't been much better, Black Library Live being the glowing exception, so i've just not been up to painting and don't think I will be at all this week. Will hopefully post two entries in Month Three.


LotN


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

Done, though I'm reconsidering the infantry color scheme already


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Finished my biplane dakkajet, once again sorry for the pic quality, my camera charger is still missing so it's only phone photos. 

Before:








After:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey guys. Unfortunately I won't be finishing this month. I have been dying from a cough this week whilst I forced my self to go to work seven days straight. 

I did try and make a last ditched effort yesterday but I didn't want to rush them and compromise on the painting.

I will finish them off next week, plus I have something really exciting in mind for month 3!


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Technically this month has not been closed yet, so after consulting with my legal team, I'm hoping this entry will still count, my Carab Culln for my d.i.y chapter


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Closing this off in about an hour kids! :good:


----------

